# Climate Change On Mark Levin



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I watched about half of this and it was very interesting. Levin chats with an expert on climate change and the guy is all about the facts. I encourage everyone to take the time to watch it.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I've been wanting to do a show on this. I just need to get all my notes together. May need to gather some notes from this as well.


----------



## BookWorm (Jul 8, 2018)

It would be nice to get some real data from trusted sources. Better yet, it would be nice to know what (if any) of the extreme weather events of the last 5-6 years is connected and how. For example, are the stronger hurricanes and severe storms that cause flooding related? Are the strong quakes and eruptions related? Which if these type of events are tied to climate change? And why TWO terms: Global Warming & Climate Change? All the media had no problem using one term: Russian_ Meddling_.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> I've been wanting to do a show on this. I just need to get all my notes together. May need to gather some notes from this as well.


We've done a show on this. I want to do a show on a topic that is even more dangerous to the environment - Islam!


----------



## Lunatic Wrench (May 13, 2018)

Fake news

:tango_face_grin:


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Denton said:


> We've done a show on this. I want to do a show on a topic that is even more dangerous to the environment - Islam!


We've done a show on that as well.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> We've done a show on that as well.


Yeah, but Islam is more dangerous.


----------



## Steven (Oct 30, 2017)

Actually the REAL NEWS is that fossil fuel is actual GOOD FOR YOU! :vs_box:


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> I've been wanting to do a show on this. I just need to get all my notes together. May need to gather some notes from this as well.


It would be much more entertaining, . . . more informative, . . . and more advantageous to all prepper people if you chucked this idea into the black bag that goes out by the curb every week.

In it's place, . . . have a program that teaches people how to make flaky pie crusts, . . . biscuits in a dutch oven over a wood fire, . . . and squirrel gravy (to go with the biscuits).

IF it is real, . . . whether it is global warming, . . . global cooling, . . . or climate change, . . . all the folks together on this and similar sites, . . . multiplied to the 4th power, . . . will not make any difference in it, . . . one way or another.

Put your chips in the pot that will make a difference.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

BookWorm said:


> It would be nice to get some real data from trusted sources. Better yet, it would be nice to know what (if any) of the extreme weather events of the last 5-6 years is connected and how. For example, are the stronger hurricanes and severe storms that cause flooding related? Are the strong quakes and eruptions related? Which if these type of events are tied to climate change? And why TWO terms: Global Warming & Climate Change? All the media had no problem using one term: Russian_ Meddling_.


The man in the vid linked is an expert that does point to data and facts. He also talks about the origins of the Climate Change BS and the connection between colleges/researches and govt among many other things. You should watch it if you have not.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

BookWorm said:


> It would be nice to get some real data from trusted sources. Better yet, it would be nice to know what (if any) of the extreme weather events of the last 5-6 years is connected and how. For example, are the stronger hurricanes and severe storms that cause flooding related? Are the strong quakes and eruptions related? Which if these type of events are tied to climate change? And why TWO terms: Global Warming & Climate Change? All the media had no problem using one term: Russian_ Meddling_.


Data has shown that "global warming" is not happening. Rather than abandoning their religious zeal the advocates changed the term to climate change. Which is absurd on its face - yes the climate changes, it has since the beginning of time. Which means that data can not prove they are wrong.

Hurricanes and plain old tropical storms are neither more numerous nor stronger since data started to be collected in the second half of the 1800's.

Climate change is just one more tool in the tool kit of enslavement that the leftists and democrats (but I repeat myself) are willing to use to wipe out freedom and liberty here in the US.


----------



## BookWorm (Jul 8, 2018)

RedLion said:


> The man in the vid linked is an expert that does point to data and facts. He also talks about the origins of the Climate Change BS and the connection between colleges/researches and govt among many other things. You should watch it if you have not.


I would like to watch the video @RedLion, but my internet connection is limited data... which doesn't last long when I watch videos. So... I don't watch many... :sad2:


----------

